# Mt Diablo conditions



## ptfmb71 (May 16, 2007)

I am going to be visiting family in Lafayette next week and will probably bring my bike. I wanted to ride up Mt Diablo a couple days and wanted to know how the conditions are towards the top. Is there any snow I have to worry about?


----------



## suasponte2/75 (Sep 19, 2009)

A buddy and I rode up the south side after a storm a month ago. There was a lot ice patches/slick roads near the summit but the rest of the climb was pretty dry. There might be snow now but I'm sure the ranger might have cleared that last part (less than a 1/4 mile). Have fun!


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

It hasn't been that cold. The road up top has been repaved in the last few years, so other than typical slickness from the wet roads it should be fine. There was ice up there late November and early December.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

I rode around the base a few days ago, its very very windy due to all the storms lately. I wouldnt advise going up very high, but im a more cautious rider. Wet pavement + no guard rails + high winds = disaster imo.


----------



## BikingBill (Oct 30, 2010)

Hoping for some good weather for the New Year's Day ritual climb up Diablo.


----------



## Tort (Nov 4, 2008)

BikingBill said:


> Hoping for some good weather for the New Year's Day ritual climb up Diablo.


+1 on that.

The weather hasn't been cold enough for snow yet this week. Just wet that's all.


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Just up there day before yesterday. Started off 58F at the bottom and someone told me it was 40F at the top. That is about right -six or so degrees for every thousand feet. A cold front is coming in so it might run from 50F base to 30F summit. 

I always carry a pair of heavy gloves and a head cap in my back pocket for the trip down... If you sweat in them on the way up your fingers are ice ice baby on the way down!


----------



## BikingBill (Oct 30, 2010)

Thinking about doing the climb either Thursday or Friday. Looks like rain on the first.


----------

